# Perdido Bay



## cyd (Mar 24, 2008)

Is there any good fishing in Perdido Bay above the Lillian Bridge? Any spots you could PM me about? Thanks.


----------



## Lost Bay (Oct 18, 2010)

Two things you can do that are winners in Perdido Bay. 

1) Fish the bottom of the pilings at Lillian Bridge. Use dead shrimp pieces and a big weight (1 or 2 oz). Put it on the bottom between the pilings. Get the line tight. And wait for the bumps. Best when the water is moving. On a good day, you will catch Black Drum and Sheephead. Last year I caught a 35 lb black drum there (most however are slot fish).

2) Go to the mouth of 11 Mile Creek. We caught probably 150 fish there over 2 days last week. Lots of redfish. Some pin fish & Trout. And potentially catfish, grinnels, flounder, tarpon, and more. Live shrimp works best for redfish. Throw at the stumps and hang on. The bigger the shrimp, the bigger the fish.

Let me know what happens.


----------



## cyd (Mar 24, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help. It is appreciated.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Where is 11 mile creek?


----------



## Lost Bay (Oct 18, 2010)

Eleven mile creek is at the northwest corner of perdido bay. It is north of the perdido river and just north of tee and wicker lakes.


----------

